# Saw a New A3 in Blacksburg, VA



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

Wow!
I was completely shocked. I didn't even know it was on our shores yet, nevermind middle of nowhere USA. And yes, I'm sure it was an A3. No doubt in my mind; by shape, size, styling, and oh yeah the A3 label on the back.


----------



## Ted 2001 Jetta (Mar 9, 2001)

My dealer got two in the other day. They were both heavely wrapped, so you could not see from far. Of course I went up close and looked under the wrapping.


----------

